# 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?



## flesmihdog (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob hier jemand Ruten in der oben genannten Länge (10 oder 11ft) nutzt und eventuell ein wenig über Handling, Wurfeigenschaften und allgemeines Gefühl sagen könnte ?

Ich suche eine etwas kürzere Rute mit 3lb (kürzer als die üblichen 12ft). Ich möchte damit eigentlich genau dort angeln wo mein alten Ruten in 12 ft und 3lb gute Dienste geleistet haben, allerdings bestitze ich mittlerweile ein Boot und brauche eigentlich gar nicht mehr werfen, bzw wenn dann nur knapp vor die Füsse...

Allerdings bin ich mir unsicher ob diese kürzeren Ruten nicht sehr viel an Aktion verlieren im vergleich zu einer 12ft Rute... 

Ich hoffe jemand kann weiter helfen


----------



## vitalMarcel (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

hi,

10 und 11 ft. ruten sind zu meist sogenannte stalker ruten und dienen dazu eher kleinere gewässer zu befischen. diese ruten werden oftmals auch fürs hechtangeln mit köfi missbraucht. die aktion ist imme abhängig vom wurfgewicht und natürlich auch vom blank bzw. hersteller.
ich fische 11ft. ruten mit einer testkurve von 2,75 lbs von sportex, morion stalker. die aktion ist sehr parabolisch mit genug rückrat. egal ob einen 10 pfünder oder 30 pfünder, jeder drill ein erlebnis, und der blank mit korkgriff, ein traum!

ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## flesmihdog (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Jaja das is mir schon klar dass die stalker ruten genannt werden 
Allerdings will ich die zum ganz "normalen" karpfenangeln zweckentfremden wenn du so willst... mir gefaellt es dass sie etwas kürzer sind, da ich teilweise in uferregioen fische wo ich sehr wenig platz habe zum werfen...
Allerdings schwimmen auch grössere karpfen als 30pfünder rum...
Ergo stellt sich mir die Frage ob 40 oder 50 pfünder noch zu handeln sind mit einer solchen 2 3/4 lb Rute ? (Ich habe mir die morion schon angeschaut übrigens)
Oder dann doch lieber eine 10ft 3lb Rute (zb fox horizon, century s1 gar mit 3 1/4 lb aber weicher spitze)? Nur will ich halt auch kein steifen stock haben...


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Vorteil auf dem Boot einer kürzeren Rute, man kann Kraut, welches sich im Drill in den Ringen verfängt/absetzt leichter abpflücken. 

Nachteil, wenn du von Land fischt dann kannst du den Fisch schlechter führen. Der Fisch wird längere Zeit im Drill den Ton angeben und ein evtl. weghalten von Hindernissen, oder das Umschwimmen von Hindernissen wird deutlich schwieriger. Wenn du schreibst das du wenig Platz zum werfen hast, dann werden die Teiche ja auch nicht ohne Hindernisse im Wasser sein. Damit hast du dann bei 30 Pfd Fischen ein Problem.

Die Dinger wurden für das Pirschangeln an englischen Teichen, welche wir eher als Pfützen bezeichnen würden, entwickelt. Würde mich auf solche Ruten nicht verlassen wollen. Wenn du Spass beim Drill willst, dann nehm eine 12er mit parabolischer Aktion und 2,25-2,5er Testkurve. Das Risiko "den Einen" mit dem kurzen Stock zu verlieren wäre mir zu groß. Ebenfalls das Finanzielle Risiko, gefällt dir das nicht, wird es teuer.

Die Stalker Ruten sind mehr so Spielerrei, evtl. noch zum Aalangeln...


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Was mir noch einfallen ist. Ich hab vor zig Jahren mal eine 3m Coramid Spinnrute zum Karpfenangeln missbraucht. Das war eine gute Rute, welche ich so leider nie benutzt habe. Deshalb war es hin und wieder mal an meinem Hausgewässer die 4te Rute (4 Ruten max, aber normal immer nur mit 3 gefischt). Aktion war parabolisch, dürfte den Stalkerruten ähneln.

Man hat damit Fische rausgekommen. Aber bei größeren Fischen oder härteren Bedingungen würd ich davon Abstand nehmen!


----------



## flesmihdog (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Hey Allrounder deine antwort war sehr hilfreich!

Allerdings, die Bedingungen wo ich angle sind eigentlich nicht schwer... wenig kraut, bzw gar keins, alles in allem ohne grossartige Hinderniss im Wasser. Also eigentlich keine "härteren Bdingungen" wie du gemeint hast, lediglich Uferzonen wo 3,6m etwas störend sind nach meinem persöhnlichen Befinden...
Für mich wäre eine solch kürzere Rute also eher aus reiner Bequemlichkeit von wegen Transport und wegen Bäumen die beim auswerfen hindern. Ich muss zwar nicht weit hinaus, aber iergendwie werfen muss ich schon, mit meinen 12ft ruten schlägts mir teilweise durchs Geäst wenn ich über kopf auswerfe... Zudem ist teilweise nach hinten auch sehr wenig platz bzw mit ner schräge, sodass die 12ft Ruten auch deswegen recht unpraktisch sind...

Ach ja und es geht keines Falls lediglich um " Spass beim Drill", 2,5lb Ruten kommen nicht in Frage. Es geht ja eben genau drum mit kurzen Ruten an "etwas" schlecht erreichbare/befischbare Stellen zu kommen, wo ich mir dann allerdings schöne Karpfen erhoffe (ich weiss dass bis sechzig pfünder rumschmwimmen...)

Wenn man mir nun sagt 10ft und solch ordentliche Karpfen  kann mann knicken, dann sind die Ruten ausm Rennen, wenns aber lediglich etwas schlechteres Handling ist beim Drillen, damit kann ich, so denke ich, gut leben... 
Ich denke ich würde sie ausserdem zum Köfi (also deadbait) angeln nutzen auf Hecht...


----------



## spike999 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

vieleicht ist die was für dich

http://www.zesox.de/Zielfisch/Karpfenangeln/Ruten-fuer-Karpfen/JRC-Razor-X-Boat-10ft-2-75lb.html?gclid=COzc07edm7QCFVC7zAodriAA8Q

mein kumpel fischt zwei davon an kleinen kanälen und ist damit super zufrieden...


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Hi,

wieso sollte eine kürzere Rute nicht genug Kraft haben um mit schweren Fischen fertig zu werden; wobei die fetten Fische sich ohnehin oft kaum im Drill behaupten können.
Dazu bekommts Du mit einer kürzeren Rute sogar mehr Kraft auf den Fisch ausgeübt, als mit einer langen, wobei dass beim Karpfenangeln kaum eine entscheidende Rolle spielt, weil ab einem gewissen Punkt dann einfach der Haken ausschlitzt...

Grundsätzlich sehe ich da erst mal keinen Grund warum eine kürzere Rute nicht zum Fang von Karpfen geeignet sein soll und habe sogar schon große Karpfen mit einer 2,6m Spinnrute gezielt beangelt und gefangen.

Oder auch: Die Länge der Rute eines Anglers ist weitestgehend unerheblich für die größe der Fische die er fängt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

@ TE, Ok, für dein Gewässer könnten die dann eine Option sein. Ich würde dann aber zu den stärkeren Modellen greifen.

Problem ist nur, das du die Ruten dann an den meissten anderen Gewässern nicht optimal einsetzten kannst, weil dort dann die 12er im Vorteil sind. Da musst du entscheiden, ob dir der finanzielle Aufwand (und das Umschrauben der Rollen) für ein Gewässer für dich in Ordnung geht.

Mich würde es dann eher stören, das ich 3 weitere Ruten im Keller habe, die nur an dem einen Gewässer Verwendung finden.


----------



## flesmihdog (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten  hat mir sehr weiter geholfen!

Ich dacht halt einfach dass man mit den kürzeren Ruten möglicherweise sehr viel an, wie soll ich sagen, Handling bzw "Spielbarkeit" (ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine) verliert im vergleich zu den 12ft Ruten... 
@Allrounder, die sind für mein Hausgewässer wo ich sehr viel unterwegs bin... Da is mir fast nix zu teuer 

Ich glaub es wird entwerder die hier von Fox: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Fox-Horizon-10ft-3lb_c90-196-206_p13392_x2.htm
oder die century S1 : http://www.oh-fishing.de/index.php/...uemart_product_id=10&virtuemart_category_id=1


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Eine Rute mit 2,75 lbs hat diese Kraft im rechten Winkel und zwar egal wie lang sie ist. Wäre die kürzere schwächer hätte sie keine 2,75 lbs.
Der einzige Unterschied ist die Länge.

Von daher: go for it.

kurze Ruten sind absolut kein Problem beim Grundangeln.

Aber ich verstehe den länger weiter härter stärker Trend beim derzeitigen Karpfenfischen eh nicht. Die wenigsten Leute nutzen eine 13ft. Rute wirklich aus beim werfen, viele nicht mal ne 12 ft. Aber weil sie eben so verkauft und angepriesen werden nimmt man sie auch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Ich angel an den unterschiedlichsten Gewässertypen und bin mit unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen konfrontiert. Meine 12er in 3 Lbs (und zwar starke 3 Lbs, nicht wie bei manchen anderen Ruten) sind gute Allroundmodelle und kommen mit allen Sitationen klar.

Sonst müsste ich mir 2-4 Rutensätze zulegen. Da hab ich aber keine Lust drauf. Deshalb kommen Ruten die mit unterschiedlichen Situationen klar werden.


----------



## Aal_Willi (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe den länger weiter härter stärker Trend beim derzeitigen Karpfenfischen eh nicht. Die wenigsten Leute nutzen eine 13ft. Rute wirklich aus beim werfen, viele nicht mal ne 12 ft. Aber weil sie eben so verkauft und angepriesen werden nimmt man sie auch.


 

Ja da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung - das ganze muss man als
"Modeerscheinung" sehen, viele Neueinsteiger fangen direkt 
mit Karpfenangeln an und können somit mangels Erfahrung
keine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.
Infolge dessen wird dem nachgeeifert was sie auf den DVD's der "Angelstars" präsentiert bekommen.

Wäre ja auch langweilig zu sehen, was für "Klopper" man direkt am Ufer fangen kann.

Aber gut, Casting ist ja auch (für manche) ein schöner Sport.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

P.S.
Eine sehr starke 10" Rute mit der man auch weit werfen
kann, wenn es sein muss, wäre die JRC Razor X.
Ich habe die in 3lbs. für's "Gebüschangeln", aber die gibt es auch in 2,75lbs.
Die ist auch erstklassig verarbeitet für den Preis, mal
anschauen schadet nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Ich verstehe nicht wo euer Problem ist?

Ich hab im Kindesalter mit angeln begonnen und auf Karpfen fische ich nun auch seit über 10 Jahren. Für mich sind härtere Ruten ideal. Aus dem Grund den ich schon mehrfach geschrieben habe. Ich kann auch im Strom angeln und zur Not riesige PVA Beutel rausschlenzen. Ausreichende Reserven sind beim Drill vorhanden. Auch wenn das Gewässer mal "härter" ist.

Soll ich mir nun 3 Sätze Ruten hinstellen, oder lieber einen Satz Ruten kaufen der mir in allen meinen Gewässern einsetzbar ist?

Ihr könnt ja gerne mit Lämmerschwänzen ans Wasser, oder mit verschiedenen Ruten und verschiedenen Rutensätzen angeln. Es gibt aber auch Leute die sich nur an eine Rute gewöhnen wollen und an unterschiedlichen Gewässern angeln. Solche brauchen dann 3-3.75er Ruten. Da könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören denen das zu vermiesen oder euch hier als "Drillgeniesser" zu profilieren. Das dass Thema mit den nichtskönnenden Jugendlichen wieder kommt wundert mich nicht.

Auch wenn du das vielleicht nicht für möglich hälst, aber meine 3 Lbs Fasttaper Knüppel können sogar so Ufernah eingesetzt werden, das man auch von "unter der Rutenspitze angeln" sprechen könnte...

Es gibt bei den starken Ruten nämlich keine MINDEST-Reichweite, die man weit draussen fischen muss.


----------



## Aal_Willi (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wo euer Problem ist?


 
Ich denke Du verstehst nicht, dass es hier nicht um ein Problem geht, sondern ein User hat eine Frage gestellt.
Es ist ja schön, dass Du nachdrücklich verdeutlichen willst
wie zufrieden Du mit Deinem Rutesatz bist und wie gut Du
in allen Situationen klar kommst, aber das interessiert hier wohl eher weniger.
Sollte jetzt jeder alles genauso machen wie Du? Die gleichen
Ruten verwenden usw.? Genauso angeln wie Du?
Deine Aussagen bringen den Thread nicht weiter, aber das ist
in diesem (und anderen Foren hier in Michelland) Forum eher
die Regel als die Ausnahme.
Ich bin nicht sicher, aber vielleicht hast Du ein Problem?

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Exactly.

Der TE hat nach Ruten für einen Spezialeinsatzzweck gefragt. Da finde ich es sinnvoller diese in ihren Eigenschaften zu erörtern als pauschal eine individuelle Allroundlösung zu empfehlen.

Im übrigen haben meine zig Jahre alten Shimano Specimen mit "nur" 2 1/2 lbs vom Ufernageln bis zum Methodkorb bis zum Bootsschleppen mit 180 Gramm alles gesehen und Karpfen bis 47 Pfund gebändigt.
Ich persönlich wüßte also nicht wozu ich schwerere bräuchte, liegt aber an meiner Situation, meinen Gewässern, meinen Vorlieben, das diese mit denen des TE übereinstimmen ist allerdings unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Ich fange meine Karpfen seit eh und je mit uralten Hardy- und B&W-Ruten in 10'. Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung vom Fischen und ein Carper bin ich auch keiner.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Wenn du wirklich mit kurzen Ruten von 9ft oder 10ft fischen kannst und willst weil du ein Boot hast dann kann ich dir die Nash "Scop`s" ans Herz legen. 
Ich konnte die schon begrabbeln, in Aktion sehen und mein Kumpel ist hellauf begeistert...
Klar sind knapp 200€ kein Pappenstiel - die Stöcke sind aber ihr Geld wert!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

@ Aal_Willi: LOL

Das soll wohl Realsatire sein, oder?
In dem einen Post heulst du über die jungen Karpfenangler und nun jammerst du über's Michelland. Ich lach mich kaputt. Im gesamten Thread nichts ausser Genörgel posten und mir sowas dann vorwerfen. Darauf muss man erstmal kommen. 

Werd dein Trollaccount einfach auf Igno setzen. Werd nichts dadurch verpassen.

@ TE. Wenn du bei einer sowieso schon kürzeren Rute noch leichtere Versionen nimmst, dann werden Fische schnell undrillbar und übernehmen die Kontrolle für eine längere Zeit. Wenn mittelmässiger Zug die Rute schon bis ins Handteil biegt, dann sind 1. die Reserven weg und 2. wird der ohnehin schon kurze Stock im Drill noch kürzer und das dirigieren von Fischen ungemein schwerer.

Am besten die Ruten anschauen. Die Lbs. Angaben varieren teilweise sehr stark. Die englische Firma Venture hatte das mal zur Spitze getrieben und auf ihre real 2.75-3er Ruten einfach 3.75 raufgeschrieben...


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn du bei einer sowieso schon kürzeren Rute noch leichtere Versionen nimmst, dann werden Fische schnell undrillbar und übernehmen die Kontrolle für eine längere Zeit. Wenn mittelmässiger Zug die Rute schon bis ins Handteil biegt, dann sind 1. die Reserven weg und 2. wird der ohnehin schon kurze Stock im Drill noch kürzer und das dirigieren von Fischen ungemein schwerer.



Lass mich Unwissenden bitte nicht dumm sterben... warum fischt man dann auf Booten mit relativ weichen und kurzen Ruten auf Waller, wenn solche Ruten keinen Druck auf den Fisch ausübene können? Das müsste doch mir beinharten 13' Ruten viel besser gehen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ TE. Wenn du bei einer sowieso schon kürzeren Rute noch leichtere Versionen nimmst, dann werden Fische schnell undrillbar und übernehmen die Kontrolle für eine längere Zeit. Wenn mittelmässiger Zug die Rute schon bis ins Handteil biegt, dann sind 1. die Reserven weg und 2. wird der ohnehin schon kurze Stock im Drill noch kürzer und das dirigieren von Fischen ungemein schwerer.



Das hängt doch alles ganz stark vom Gewässer ab. Ich fische neben meinen (sehr weichen) 3lbs Strategy X-Ray u.a. eine 11ft Chub Outkast Stalker mit 2,25 lbs. Es gibt keinen Karpfen auf der Welt, der das Teil zerlegt (bzgl. Reserven). 

Eine meiner Lieblingsruten ist die Fox Matrix. Vollparabolisch. Einfach nur geil. 

Es geht einzig und allein um das Drillverhalten. Da mögen einige halt eher die harten Ruten, andere die weichen. Kontrolle über den Fisch hat man mit beiden, muss aber eine etwas andere Drilltechnik anwenden.

Ich hatte dieses Jahr zufällig an der Stalker beim Schleienfischen das Vergnügen mit einem 16kg Graser, an 25er Schnur mit 20er Vorfach. Es hat eine dreiviertel Stunde gedauert, dann lag er im Kescher. War der geilste Drill des Jahres. :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Lass mich Unwissenden bitte nicht dumm sterben... warum fischt man dann auf Booten mit relativ weichen und kurzen Ruten auf Waller, wenn solche Ruten keinen Druck auf den Fisch ausübene können? Das müsste doch mir beinharten 13' Ruten viel besser gehen!



So war das nicht gemeint. Wenn eine ohnehin schon kurze Rute noch ein geringes Wurfgewicht hat, dann ist die unter leichterem Druck krumm und damit ist ein Händeln der Fische (inklusive dirigieren) eben schwerer, als mit einer Rute die noch nicht vollkommen Krumm ist.

Vom Boot muss man die Fische nicht unbedingt um Hindernisse herum dirigieren. Man kann denen auch folgen oder den Winkel verändern und somit den Nachteil einer kurzen Rute ausgleichen.

Vom Ufer drillen und vom Boot sind 2 unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.

Ich angel auch mit Boot. Vom Drillen würden die 10er langen. Aber stell die mal an Steilkanten auf und versuche die Schnur über Hindernisse und Muschelbänke zu halten. Klappt nicht. Da leisten mir meine 12er wieder seit Jahren treue Dienste.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das hängt doch alles ganz stark vom Gewässer ab. Ich fische neben meinen (sehr weichen) 3lbs Strategy X-Ray u.a. eine 11ft Chub Outkast Stalker mit 2,25 lbs. Es gibt keinen Karpfen auf der Welt, der das Teil zerlegt (bzgl. Reserven).
> 
> Eine meiner Lieblingsruten ist die Fox Matrix. Vollparabolisch. Einfach nur geil.
> 
> ...



Das klappt dann in einem von zehn Fällen. Ausserdem ist das nicht so Sinnvoll bei Fischen, die man zurücksetzten möchte, diese so lange zu drillen, bis auch das letzte bisschen Kraft aus denen entwichen ist. Die sollen das ganze ja auch überleben und grade Graser sind extrem anfällig. Ist natürlich ein gutes Gefühl, wenn der Drill extrem Spass gemacht hat und das Tier später unbemerkt im Teich verreckt ist. Klasse.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das klappt dann in einem von zehn Fällen.



Ich würde jede Wette halten: Der reißt mir in diesem Gewässer in 1 von zehn Fällen ab. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das nicht so Sinnvoll bei Fischen, die man zurücksetzten  möchte, diese so lange zu drillen, bis auch das letzte bisschen Kraft  aus denen entwichen ist. Die sollen das ganze ja auch überleben und  grade Graser sind extrem anfällig. Ist natürlich ein gutes Gefühl, wenn  der Drill extrem Spass gemacht hat und das Tier später unbemerkt im  Teich verreckt ist. Klasse.



Wie geschrieben: Zielfisch war Schleie und nicht Graser. 
Hätte ich an der Stalker mein Karpfen-Setup drauf gehabt (0,36er Daiwa Infinity und 15lbs Kryston Merlin Vorfach) wäre der Fall in der Hälfte der Zeit erledigt gewesen.
Das hätte nicht länger gedauert als an der 3lbs-Rute.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Es mag der Fall sein, das man an gewissen Gewässern auch mit geringeren Testkurven klar kommen kann. Nur inwiefern ist das denn sinnvoll, sich Ruten für genau EIN Gewässer zu kaufen, statt für unterschiedliche Situationen an unterschiedlichen Gewässern gerüstet zu sein und eine etwas höhere Testkurve zu nehmen?


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Jetzt mach dich doch mal locker. Der TE sucht kurze Ruten eben weil er vom Boot aus in einem weitestgehend hängerfreien Gewässer fischt. Für andere Situationen ist er ja offensichtlich bestens gerüstet.


----------



## cyberpeter (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

@ flesmihog

Ob das "Händling" an deinen Gewässern aufgrund Uferbewuchs mit einer 10ft Rute wirklich besser ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Im Boot sehe ich nur dann einen Vorteil, wenn man ein sehr kleines Boot hat und mit Kraut in der Schnur zu kämpfen hat. Bei größeren Booten kriegt man mit 10ft schnell Probleme, wenn man den Karpfen um das Boot "führen" muß.

Ob eine 10ft Rute einer 12ft Rute bzgl. Aktion "das Wasser" reichen kann zumindest wenn es wirklich "hart auf hart" geht und man einen recht hohen Anspruch hat würde ich eher mit Nein beantworten. Es fehlen halt nunmal 60cm Blank die bei Fluchten eben nicht "arbeiten". Um das "auszugleichen" müßten die Blanks besser arbeiten wie ihre 12ft Geschwister. Aber wenn man mal 10ft Ruten aus der "günstigeren" Preisklasse in der Hand hat merkt man davon nichts, ich hatte eher das Gefühl das sie eine schlechtere Aktion haben als ob die Hersteller eine vorhandene 12 ft Rute einfach nur am Griff "abgesägt" hätten und im besten Fall eine 3,25 o. 3,5 lbs Rute jetzt als 3 lbs verkaufen damit es nicht zu weich wird.

Ob das in den höheren Preiskategorien besser ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich würde aber bevor ich mir eine 10ft Rute kaufe diese mal mit einer 12ft Rute hinsichtlich der Aktion vergleichen.


@Allrounder

Wieso sollte man mit einer Rute mit 2,5 lbs jetzt soviel länger brauchen als mit einer steifen 3 lbs Rute, das erschließt sich mir nicht?

Der wirkliche Unterschied ist nur beim Wurf oder wenn ein Karpfen, der wirklich Dampf hat, von einem Hinderniss ohne Bremse auf biegen und brechen ferngehalten muß aber meist ist man dann doch sehr schnell in einem Bereich wo die Gefahr des Ausschlitzen (zu) hoch wird.


Gruß Peter


----------



## flesmihdog (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

@Cyberpeter danke für deine konkrete Antwort  Und ja, mein Gewässer bietet sich eigetnlich optimal, in allen HInsichten, dazu an solche 10ft Ruten zu Nutzen -> Kein Kraut, weit werfen muss man nicht, keine Hindernisse im Wasser, Uferbereich jedoch teilweis wenig Platz zum bewegen... Ausserdem ist mein Auto nicht das grösste, je kürzer die ruten, desto angenehmer wird das fahren weil nicht mehr so viel Rute über Handbremse und Gangschaltung hinausragt
Zudem triffts dein Aussage auf den Punkt, das schlechtere Handling aufgrund der einfach fehlenden 60cm macht mich, zumindest ein bischen, vorsichtig beim Wechsel von 12ft auf 10ft...

@Alle Andern -> es freut mich dass ich eine lebhafte Diskussion anstoßen konnte


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: 10ft-11ft  vs 12ft Karpfenruten?*

Ich habe schon mit 13ft/3,5lb vom Boot (1,8m Floh) aus gedrillt, das war der blanke Horror... Vom Land aus allerdings kannst du mit den Ruten und dem entsprechenden restlichem Tackle so ziemlich alles drillen was im Wasser bei uns vorkommt. 
Versuch mal mit dem Stock den Fisch irgendwie ans Boot zu bekommen... Der blanke Horror.
Mit 12ft/2,75 ging es ein klein wenig besser, wirklich gut ging es nur mit den kurzen Ruten... 
Vor allem wird eine Gefahr immer wieder unterschätzt: der Winkel von Rutenspitze und Schnur unmittelbar beim keschern vom Boot aus... Dabei sind bei einer plötzlichen Flucht schon viele Rutenspitzen gekillt worden.

Ich kenne einen der Teamangler von Nash sehr gut und wir fischen am gleichen Gewässer. Mit einer 9 oder 10ft-Rute kommt man sehr gut vom Boot aus klar und landet auch den dicksten Fisch ohne das der Drill zu lange dauert... Und das hat bisher jeder gesagt der so kurze Ruten vom Boot aus getestet hat. 

Vorrausetzung ist natürlich das richtige "Setup (gruseliges Wort übrigens) und der richtige Blank bzw. sein Aufbau.


----------



## Speci.hunter (21. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
Ich will das Thema nochmal aufgreifen bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne. Es geht mir ebenfalls um den Vergleich 10ft vs. 12ft Ruten. Kennt jemand eine Quelle oder ein Diagramm, wo die Wurfweite mit der jeweiligen Rute dokumentiert ist?? Mich würde die Wurfweite im Vergleich stark interessieren. Ausgehend vom gleichen Setup Rolle, Schnur etc..


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2020)

Bei Karpfenruten k. A., M. Kahlstadt hat das mal mit Forellenruten ausprobiert.


----------

